# Languages



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 11, 2008)

So, do any of you speak a language other than English? Are any of you studying any other languages? I know there are always interesting results here on TCoD. :P

My first language is Spanish. I began learning English at around four years of age and I would say I know English fluently (possibly better than most of the people around me). I can speak Spanish pretty well, but writing it is what kills me. Those accents always get me.

Speaking of accents, I would _love_ to have a New York Accent. Forget the posh accent (are you happy, UKians? _are you happy?_); the NY accent has character and just general awesome. Plus, New York is a pretty cool place.

I am studying French right now. Why? French is cool and useful. I am independently studying Russian now (:3 I'm getting a Russian grammar book for Christmas) and woud like to learn Icelandic, Hindi, Welsh or Cornish, and something African (Zulu?) in the future. The Japanophile in me wants to have a go at Japanese, but yeah I doubt that I should try it now.

So, what do the people of TCoD speak?


----------



## cheesecake (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, the only language I can really speak is English, however I'm taking Spanish in school. I'd like to learn Japanese someday ;P


----------



## CleoCosette (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I'm Jewish, so I'm forced to go to Hebrew school two days a week and learn Hebrew(and other stuff about Judaism). I take Spanish in school, learn Japanese from a friend, and have my own language. Yep. ^.^ 

I guess I know English the most, I'm not sure which I know more between Spanish and Hebrew and then Japanese I barely know. XD

New York accents are boring when you live in New York, by the way. Well, in the vicinity. ^.^ My parents say I've got a Joisey accent, though. *shrugs*


----------



## greategret (Nov 11, 2008)

I can speak Chinese, but I'm not really good at pronouncing it. I also learned some Spanish in elementary school. And I know the alphabet in sign language if that counts. I think I want to learn Latin.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 11, 2008)

I can speak Mandarin Chinese and read Traditional Chinese very well. Both are very useful considering all the awesome anime goods (light novels! manga!) gets released in Taiwan right after they get released in the US and other countries. I'm learning Japanese in school, but I'm not good at it. Screw that. I fail at it. And so there goes my dream of reading all the RAWs right after they come out. 

And I can speak English. Hurr.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 11, 2008)

I know English very well. I was also learning Spanish, but stopped because of band. Now I'm learning German in my class, and I know around...

64 words in Japanese. Go figure.


----------



## Cryssie (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmm. Deja vu.

Oh well, in a nutshell: English (obviously), learnt French for five years (most of which I have forgotten), Spanish for one year (everything I remember of that could be written on the back of a postage stamp), am slowly attempting to pick up Japanese (got the kana pretty much down, now absorbing kanji and basic grammar at a snail's pace). Would also quite like to look at Latin one day. _One day_.


----------



## Erif (Nov 11, 2008)

I speak English, and I took Spanish throughout elementary (I didn't take a language last year 'cause my school was retarded). I started Chinese this year, but I don't care for it much... it's fun writing characters, though. I hope I'm able to learn Japanese and/or Russian in high school, and maybe even Latin.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 11, 2008)

I can speak Mandarin and understand Cantonese fairly well, but cannot read Chinese.

I can do OK in Spanish.

I know words and fragments of other European languages.

I can do a tiny bit of reading in Russian.

I pick up Japanese words a lot and hope to nail the grammar down soon.

I thought it was obvious we know English here?

Right now, I want to learn Dutch, French, Russian, Japanese, Korean, Arabic, and at least one Indian language.

As far as African languages, I suggest Swahili, as it's most widely spoken out of the native tongues, AFAIK. Though it depends on your area of interest, Swahili is East African.


----------



## Zuu (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm learning Latin through the school class.

Latin's pretty much impossible to speak (without having atrocious grammar)... but writing it is a different story.

but at the moment I'm fried, so no Latin for you.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 11, 2008)

Already know English, learning German, would kill to learn Dutch and Japanese. Cornish would be awesome, as well, but there are very few people that actually speak it fluently.


----------



## Abwayax (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm fluent in PHP, but I consider myself adept in Java, HTML, C, and CSS. I can sort of understand Perl but I'm not sure I'm all that good in it.

oh wait what, oh right, English. Although I was able to pass Spanish 3 Honors class without actually learning Spanish because the teacher sucked


----------



## Zeph (Nov 11, 2008)

English is my first language (It's a terrible language though :[ I hate it), I've been learning French at school for four and a half years, I learned Spanish for almost a year (But I've stopped now), also in school, and I've been studying Greek since about February.

I also know little bits (As in, a few words or phrases) in Japanese (Picked it up from my two Japanese-speaking friends), German, Dutch (I have a friend who lives in Belgium), Swedish,and Romanian.

And if you start to count languages I know literally one or two words of, then there's Arabic, Icelandic, Chinese, Hebrew, Ancient Greek, Italian and probably some others.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 11, 2008)

English, A few things in Italian (come stai? :D?), the alphabet in Auslan, a few random swears in German but I desperately want to learn French.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 11, 2008)

English and English alone for fluency, at least


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 11, 2008)

I speak two languages (English, Slovenian) and understand, depending on your political affiliation, another two to four.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 11, 2008)

raised English, picked up little bits and pieces of others.  took some French/German when I was a weevee; took four years of Latin in high school; gradually learning Japanese now


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 11, 2008)

Norwegian(first language), English, learning French but not good at it, knows some very few Japanese words.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 11, 2008)

CleoCosette said:


> Well, I'm Jewish, so I'm forced to go to Hebrew school two days a week and learn Hebrew(and other stuff about Judaism).


Yo can I bother you with something? I have a Jewish character in my comic and I'd like to ask a Jewish person some questions but I don't know anyone in real life ):

Anyway, the two first languages I learnt to speak were Portuguese (from my mum's side) and Dutch (from my dad's side). Being surrounded by French things from living in Belgium (and going to a French kindergaten) and by English because that's the language my parents used to speak with each other, I picked both of those up fairly quickly. 
So, I'm fluent in Portuguese, Dutch (though I find it an ugly language and dislike having to speak in it. Don't mind listening too much, but speaking? Ugh), English and French and I can understand German and Spanish pretty well if people talk slowly.
I really want to learn Russian.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm fluent in English and Welsh.

I've been learning French for six years, German and Latin for three years.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I really want to learn Russian.


This too.



Retsu said:


> Cornish would be awesome, as well, but there are very few people that actually speak it fluently.


Indeed it would. I'd like to know all the Goidelic and Brythonic Celtic languages, but I can't be bothered to do anything.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 11, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I can speak Mandarin Chinese and read Traditional Chinese very well.


Oh! Oh! 你好! 我是你爸爸!



Worst Username Ever said:


> Norwegian(first language)


"Vad kallas smarta personer i Norge?"

"Turister!"


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 11, 2008)

Ew, Welsh. I used to learn it but I've forgotten nearly everything I knew. I've been studying French since I was eleven (but the first five years don't really count because we didn't learn anrything really) and I obviously speak German.

At some point in my life I'd like to be fluent in Welsh. French is probably going to be my second language, though. Hoping to do a degree using French, so.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 11, 2008)

I speak

English (My name is IcySapphire)-mother tongue
Spanish (Me llamo IcySapphire)-studied this for five years
Japanese (Watashi wa IcySapphire desu)-very basic conversational level


----------



## @lex (Nov 11, 2008)

I speak English, obviously, but other than that, only my first language, Swedish...

I studied Spanish for three years, but...


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 11, 2008)

English.

Studying lots of Japanese every night, I know quite a bit of grammar, I hope to completely know it by sometime, I really want to speak it fluently. :3


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 11, 2008)

If we're talking fluency, just English and Bullshit.

EDIT: Andyay ofyay oursecay Igpay Atinlay.

I learned French and German for five and four years respectively, but packed them in for GCSE. Much as I liked them I was finding it harder and harder to grasp it all. I don't think I ever got the hang of forming the past tense in French ^^;

As for languages I know a few words/phrases in, lots.


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Nov 11, 2008)

English is, obviously, my first language. I also speak fluent Irish Gaelic and I've been learning Spanish since September.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 11, 2008)

I once attempted to learn French.  Didn't go so well.  What an understatement!  My self-taught Internet-using attempt at learning French was absolutely awful!  
I'd probably be best off learning Spanish, and my best friend is slowly learning Swahili.  I've heard Swahili isn't the hardest thing to learn, and once attempted to string together a sentence ('I will shower immediately'), but I don't know about grammar.
Anyhow, Japanese seems appealing but I don't think so.  ^_^


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 13, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Oh! Oh! 你好! 我是你爸爸!


... ORLY?


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 13, 2008)

Arcanine Lover said:
			
		

> I also speak fluent Irish Gaelic...


Oh you're such a bitch.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 14, 2008)

English is it.
I remember nothing of the Latin and Spanish that I took in middle school, though.
Ugh I'd die to know French.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't speak any languages. 
NONE. >:|

Okay I speak English, because that's what I'm using to type this sentence. I speak passable amounts of French (_je suis une tigre blanc_ will come in handy one day) and a little bit of Spanish (_¡vete a tomar por el culo!_ will always be helpful). And maybe two words of Scottish Gaelic.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 15, 2008)

English fluently

Some French, but I've forgotten a lot of it
A little German, but I've forgotten even more of that

I know odd words in Welsh, but I couldn't actually use it because I know the things you see on signs


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Nov 15, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> Oh you're such a bitch.


I'm fucking _Irish_. They make us do it in school until university. D:


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 15, 2008)

I know... English, 1.5 years worth of German, Pig Latin, _Mock_ Spanish, and Gibberish.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 15, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Oh! Oh! 你好! 我是你爸爸!


Hi, I'm your dad. How strange, I never knew...

I'm Chinese so of course I know Chinese.
I live in an English country so of course I know English.
I want to learn Japanese. It seems similar to Chinese so it probably wouldn't be as hard for me as someone who only spoke English.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 15, 2008)

Nothing besides English, though I'd like to learn Latin + French.


----------



## Ramsie (Nov 15, 2008)

I speak English fluently. I'm learning French in school, but I think I'm better writing it than speaking it. I'd like to learn other languages, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## ColorBlind (Nov 16, 2008)

I speak English but I'm learning Spanish.  I think I'm getting pretty good at it.  I can understand small snippets in paragraphs online.  I can speak in full sentences without using a translator.

My mom let me install a language disk on my computer.  I plan to use it to learn Italian.  I want to live there someday.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 16, 2008)

Hilariously bad French (I got an A at GCSE, but my accent is appalling), and the tiniest amount of Japanese.


----------

